# Fluval FX5 Filter



## PSU1987 (Mar 2, 2003)

I just bought a FX5 canister filter for my 180 gallon tank. Any recommendations in media. I don't really need any chemical filtering so mainly looking for mechanical and bio. Thanks


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

i filled the baskets with bioballs. i also added 1" thick piece of DIY foam pad, to the bottom basket, to help slow the gph down a bit. HTH.


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

I filled mine with ceramic rings, and some porous rock called de-nitrate. I also have some filter floss in the top basket, and a polishing pad in the bottom.

.


----------



## misplacedsooner (Apr 13, 2007)

i filled both mine with pot scrubbies.


----------



## codey_gold (Sep 2, 2008)

I am pleased with the performance of my new FX5, but am disappointed with the noise it makes. I have always run Eheim canister filters and have had no noise at all. The FX5 is quiet, just not silent. The filter performs incredibly well.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

I filled the middle of my baskets with filter floss. I have ceraminc rings etc in the 405 on the other end of the tank.


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey Codey

I run an Eheim Pro 3 and it is much noisier than other Eheims. I asked Eheim why and they said "because it is bigger". I'm sure the same applies to the FX 5, as they are both large throughput filters.


----------



## codey_gold (Sep 2, 2008)

Britnick,

Thanks for the information on the Eheim. I assumed the big Eheims were as quiet as the 2215's or 2217's.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

I don't own a Eheim 2260 but I know someone who does. It's a monster of a filter and every bit as silent as the 2217's I use. I'm a little disappointed to hear that the Pro 3 is not up to par.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

My Eheim 2262 is just as quiet as the 2217. Just make sure the hoses, fittings, etc. do not touch the stand or the wall as it will amplify any vibrations.


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

The problem I have is actually more down to the cabinet base than the filter itself. It isn't whisper quiet that's for sure, but the base doesn't help.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I had trouble with a little air pump in the bottom of my cabinet vibrating and making noise. I folded a wash cloth and put under it and it's now silent. Maybe try folding a towel or two or a catalog and set the noisy canister filter on it.


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

Don't want to hijack the thread â€" but I have the filter sat on polystyrene blocks and that doesnâ€™t work. May have to pour something like latex under the stand to fill the gap. Thatâ€™ll please the wife no end :lol:


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

]I am pleased with the performance of my new FX5 said:


> I am not responding to this remark just adding my experience to it.
> 
> I am a big noise freak so I just want to clarify for anyone who reads this thread in the future because I know whats its like to read 100 threads where 50 of them say the FX5 is quiet and 50 say its not.
> 
> I agree that the FX5 is quiet but not silent. However, if you have it enclosed in a cabinet you will not be able to hear it with the doors closed. And I have a big problem with noisy submersible pumps in my tank - which have a very annoying humming sound. The sound of the FX5 is more of a noisy water flow than a vibrating pump. So unless the FX5 is the only mechanical equipment (e.g. pump) in your tank you probably wont even hear it.


----------



## schrader (Nov 6, 2007)

i have had my fx5 for my 180 for a while and it is super quiet infact somtimes i check it to make sure it is running lol that is how quiet it is.. i would think maybe there might be a factory issue with yours.. if it were me i would return it for another if you could cause it should be so quiet that you dont here it running.. that how mines runs anways..


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

For those that are freaks about a quiet filter (myself included), you might want to try acoustic foam. This is the stuff you by at music stores for recording rooms. Normally is sold in 1 ft. squares, and you glue it to the internal sides of your cabinet. It's a little pricey, but you don't need much.

Search www.samash.com for "Auralex"

I agree that the FX5 is quiet but not silent. Add the foam, and closed cabinet doors, and you can barely hear a thing. A powerhead in one corner (maxi-jet) makes more noise than the filter.

Just a thought...


----------

